# SUP lessons



## Mountain Paddle Surf (Aug 13, 2009)

Mountain Paddle surf can hook you ladies up... [email protected]


Mountain Paddle Surf | Facebook


----------



## etcgirl (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks. some of us are out of town but I will let the group know and see what they want to do. We swim at the Chatfield Pond and always see some people SUP and thought it would be fun to try.


----------



## etcgirl (Aug 8, 2010)

Where do you teach?


----------



## Juan De Confluence (Apr 22, 2005)

*Confluence Kayaks will meet you at the gravel ponds*

Hey etc,

Confluence Kayaks rents SUP and teaches SUP.
we can meet you out at the gravel ponds too.
This is our normal flatwater teaching area.

give us a call 303-433-3676

jk


----------



## Ken Vanatta (May 29, 2004)

*RMOC 1-800-255-5784*

etcgirl,

You might want to check out RMOC (Rocky Mountain Outdoor Center). They teach clinics in beautiful locations. I think you can reach them at 800-255-5784.

Cheers!

Ken


----------

